# Membrane on Baby Back Ribs



## dcarr3301 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello,

 I have always seen and been told to remove the membrane on the back of the ribs, before put my rub on them.  However, I have noticed from a few posts on the forums that people say to keep it on for the entire process.  I am planning on smoking 4 racks of ribs for the Super Bowl, so  I was wondering what everyone thought was better and why?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 1, 2017)

I always take it off, but have also seen that it can be left on.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 1, 2017)

I always pull it off. It can shrink and be tough but it's personal preference


----------



## seenred (Feb 1, 2017)

Most of the time I remove the membrane...mainly just because that's the way I've always done it.  But to be honest, I'm not sure it makes much difference either way.

Red


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 1, 2017)

I always try to remove it. You could do 2 racks with it in and 2 racks with it off and see what works best.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 1, 2017)

Neither approach is wrong.  Leaving it on lends to a moister rack, pulling it can impart better smoke and rub penetration.  Restaurant I worked through college did both:  they went in the Oylers with the skin on, and we pulled the membrane (or what was left of it) after they came out before slicing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

Take a look at this thread.

It makes a pretty good argument for leaving it on.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Al


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 2, 2017)

I have always left the membrane on - if I paid for it, I'll eat it.  The membrane, once the ribs are sliced after cooking, comes right off fairly easily and just gives another reason to keep pulling off the meat from the bone until the bones are totally clean.  But, the carnivore that I am, that's just me.  Others, not as carnivorous, prefer not eating the membrane.


----------



## dcarr3301 (Feb 2, 2017)

Now, do you remove the membrane before you slice the ribs or do you just eat it?

Thank you.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 2, 2017)

Personal preference:  try it both ways and see which you like better.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 2, 2017)

I pull the membrane. I didn't used to but it's a textural thing for me. I prefer it without.


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Feb 2, 2017)

I can honestly say that you notice it when you eat them.  I don't like the membrane on.  Last two smokes I have had a tough time (no pun intended) trying to get the membrane off and we paid for it while eating them.  When you slice the ribs you will notice it.  Pull apart instead of fall apart.  Any tutorials or videos on pulling membrane???? Great videos on spatchcock I know.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 2, 2017)

NoPigLeftBehind said:


> I can honestly say that you notice it when you eat them.  I don't like the membrane on.  Last two smokes I have had a tough time (no pun intended) trying to get the membrane off and we paid for it while eating them.  When you slice the ribs you will notice it.  Pull apart instead of fall apart.  Any tutorials or videos on pulling membrane???? Great videos on spatchcock I know.


There are plenty of them if you Google it. I use a paper towel to get a purchase. You can also use a small knife to loosen tough spots.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 2, 2017)

I use a butter knife to work under it...then pinch the membrane between my thumb and the butter knife to pull it off


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2017)

As said its a personal preference and which ever we or you do we'll swear by it. The same goes for to wrap or not to wrap!!

I use paper towels and the round end of a teaspoon not the bowl the handle end to get under the membrane.

Warren


----------



## lodi dick (Feb 3, 2017)

In also use the butt end of a spoon and paper towel, but start in the middle.  Work all the way across so you can get your finger under it (here's the cool part) pull straight up and the membrane  comes off nicely and completely.  Cant stand the texture of cooked membrane. So I'm on the remove it side!!!


----------



## av8tor (Feb 3, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> I have always left the membrane on - if I paid for it, I'll eat it.  The membrane, once the ribs are sliced after cooking, comes right off fairly easily and just gives another reason to keep pulling off the meat from the bone until the bones are totally clean.  But, the carnivore that I am, that's just me.  Others, not as carnivorous, prefer not eating the membrane.



You paid for the bones............you eat them too?


----------



## tallbm (Feb 3, 2017)

I think it may depend.  If you go higher heat (325F-350F) low and slow I think the membrane breaks down much more and more quickly but can help hold the ribs together.

If you go lower heat 220F-250F I think you may suffer the electric smoker "chicken skin" effect.  Where the membrane may get rubbery/leathery unless the meat hits IT for 190+ for a good while where that kind of tissue begins to break down.

Since no one basically probes racks of ribs you wont get an answer as to how long at 190+ IT it takes to break down that skin.

So in my electric smoker (max temp 275F) I pull the membrane to avoid rubbery/leathery situations.

If I do oven ribs (325F-350F) then grill to finish, I leave the membrane on to help hold the ribs together because that tissue easily breaks or melts but can still be intact enough to help hold the ribs together for finishing on the grill.  The membrane is not even noticeable when eating when done this way so no need to pull it.

I hope this info helps with your type of cook/smoke :)


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 3, 2017)

I give it a try with the paper towel routine and if it peels off, great! If it's a hassle I blow it off. The only difference I've noticed is that your rub won't get to the meat on that side as much. No big deal. 
It's really not worth stressing over....


----------

